# Avet vs Akios



## Muddmunkey94 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey guys. New to the forum and the area. My saltwater fishing experience is mainly surf fishin on the OBX and limited to spinning gear. I was just wondering which you guys thought was better. I know about the other options like penns, abus, and the saltist but was wondering which of these two would be the best option for performance and durability. Thanks for any help


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

The abu type reels are distance reels. They will throw great, having said that, retrieve/cranking power/drags etc are not what an avet or diawa is.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Having owned and fished all of them. The Avet is a fantastic casting, fish beating, built like a tank sexy beast. The Akios is a fine reel but these are apples to oranges totally different reels...


----------



## lrs (Mar 6, 2008)

I wouldn't throw rocks at a Daiwa Sealine.


----------



## Muddmunkey94 (Oct 4, 2011)

Which Avet would be the best suited for surfcasting? The SX or MX series?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

opinions vary but I like the SX as it is lighter and still holds almost 300yds of #17


----------



## Muddmunkey94 (Oct 4, 2011)

But is the max drag of 9lbs enough? It just seems a little light considering I am planning on running power pro in at least 30#


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

If 9lb of drag is not enough, you still have 2 thumbs.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i believe that is 9lb at strike..not max..and 9 lbs is plenty regardless


----------



## Muddmunkey94 (Oct 4, 2011)

True and thanks.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

i found the sx to have too much drag.........untill i added the cams ....now its 0 to 14 and smooth as glass


----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 30, 2004)

I might have to pick me up a avet with the mag. I have thrown a few over the years. I liked them, I like the lever drag as well.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Hooked Up said:


> i found the sx to have too much drag.........untill i added the cams ....now its 0 to 14 and smooth as glass


did you do just the cam or the lever also......florida or kodiak?


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

You can not go wrong with the Avet. Everything about the Avet and the way it is built, to me, is superior to anything on the market in the same price range. I would chose an Avet no matter what conventional I am comparing it to for fishing.


----------



## Muddmunkey94 (Oct 4, 2011)

AbuMike said:


> did you do just the cam or the lever also......florida or kodiak?


Ok I'm a little lost with this one. Can you explain what you are talking about please?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

you can change the cam on the lever that applies the drag. a couple different options that will eliminate the "Bait" detent position for a smooth 0-14lb drag adjustment.


----------



## Muddmunkey94 (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh ok


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

AbuMike said:


> did you do just the cam or the lever also......florida or kodiak?


Mike, these are the same cam. Avet uses different names depending on what size reel it is intended for. As far as the lever goes, it is no different than a normal lever. They just offer the cam and lever together for folks that want to be able to switch back and forth between a stock cam to the Kodiak/South Florida cam.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

well there ya go....


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

just the cam.............15 dollar up grade and i promise you will be surprised at how much nicer the reel is........u can actually grip the reel n slide the lever fwd enough to keep the spool from over running without changing or using two hands


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

i have avet mxl mc i love it. it is a fishing reel that can take a beating for sure and cast just as good as the rest of them in the surf. I think they are also made in the USA.


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

Cannot speak for the Akios but I do have an Avet MXL MC and it is one fine piece of American made machinery. Casts like a dream. This reel will not disappoint!!


----------



## Muddmunkey94 (Oct 4, 2011)

Ichabod said:


> Cannot speak for the Akios but I do have an Avet MXL MC and it is one fine piece of American made machinery. Casts like a dream. This reel will not disappoint!!


What type of line is on it? Plan on using a braid and wondering how it does with that.


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

it would cost about $100 worth of braid to fill it! just go mono


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

I use 50# braid on my SX... 300 yds. fits perfect. Even if I wanted to use 30#... just back it with mono and problem solved. As one poster mentioned, it's a gem in it's price range. I have a lot of reels but it doesn't get better until my Saltiga LD and that's upward of $400 new. I own 4 Avets, 2 SX's and 2 MXL's - if they would make a model between those that's in the same price range, I'd own it and do away with my Saltist 30's (which I have 4 of).


----------



## Ichabod (Sep 5, 2010)

MuddMunkey, I use braid. Specifically, it is PowerPro 80# which is the approximate diameter of 20# mono. 300yds of braid topped off with a 50#, 80#, or 100# shock leader. The joining knot is a Sebile knot.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

ematsuda said:


> I own 4 Avets, 2 SX's and 2 MXL's - if they would make a model between those that's in the same price range, I'd own it and do away with my Saltist 30's .


the MXJ... narrower then the "L"...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Where can I get a hold of the "cam"? TIA


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

I read where the new cam eliminates the free spool indent if I am not mistaken, can these still be cast as nicely with the new cam?


----------



## Muddmunkey94 (Oct 4, 2011)

CrawFish said:


> Where can I get a hold of the "cam"? TIA


The cams are available from avet for $25 for lever and cam or you can just get the cam for $15. I had to look into it after they were mentioned on this thread


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

eliminates the bait indent...........i lost nothing in the field........


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

the ns7 and the avet foot are made for eachother


----------



## ematsuda (Feb 9, 2009)

Rockfish1 said:


> the MXJ... narrower then the "L"...


Yes, you are correct. I kind of meant spool height though. If there was a slightly wider version of the SX (ie. Daiwa 20 vs. 30), I would like that.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

ematsuda said:


> I use 50# braid on my SX... 300 yds. fits perfect. Even if I wanted to use 30#... just back it with mono and problem solved. As one poster mentioned, it's a gem in it's price range. I have a lot of reels but it doesn't get better until my Saltiga LD and that's upward of $400 new. I own 4 Avets, 2 SX's and 2 MXL's - if they would make a model between those that's in the same price range, I'd own it and do away with my Saltist 30's (which I have 4 of).


Eric, clear out some room for PMs.....thanks.


----------



## Muddmunkey94 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the feedback. I think I'm sold on the Avet. Now all I need to decide is between the SX or the MX series


----------

